# Do fainting goats produce enough milk for milking?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am probably going to buy some myotonic does. I want to keep their kids on them and milk them at the same time to get milk for bottle babies. Do myotonic goats have enough milk to do that? What about boer Nubian crosses?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I would think the boer/ Nubian crosses would produce more, but it probably depends on which lines


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Being a meat goat, not likely.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

K thanks!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I know there was someone on here, can't remember who because my brain has been a bit fuzzy recently who had fainters with nice milkable udders. In all honesty anything can be milked its all about how much you need and how long you need it. Meat goats have nice very sweet creamy milk even if there is less of it.


----------

